# Common & Mirror Carp Fish Tank



## Duq

Hey all im looking at having a couple of common and mirror carp in a fish tank and was curious if anyone else had a set up? and what was needed as i will be a first time fish keeper!

Many thanks.


----------



## Lucifus

I have some experience with Koi/Carp. Space is more of an issue than anything.


----------



## swad1000

I've got a small mirror carp in my pond, don't know if they can be kept in tanks though.


----------



## goldie1212

they are pond fish, as small fish you could possibly keep them short term in a tank of 6ft or more i guess. they will need massive filtration,very regular water changes and a pond to move into once grown on though or they will stunt and die. its not fair on them really in my opinion unless you can move them on into a very large pond to continue growing.


----------



## courseithurts

i wouldent even think about keeping any carp in a fish tank andless i had a pond to move them into


----------



## CPT BJ

They really do need to go into a pond eventually but if you went for somthing like say a 6x4 vat or tank you should be ok, your main concerns would be having a lot of space, keeping it well filtered & aeriated and keeping it cool.


----------



## Victor Creed

I'm not sure how big Mirror Carp get, but the North American record for Common Carp is 59.5 lbs. However, this fish is not likely as big as some of the 5-6 footers (2 meters) that I have seen just by looking down from a bridge. They are extremely long lived, and on average, aside from the massive freaks of nature I HAVE seen before, 4 foot is typical size and 20-40 lbs.

Personally, I have a 15 inch Channel Catfish in my Cichlid tank and aside from the phenomenal growth rate and me trying to find a bigger tank for it, just a fish THAT size has an appetite that is TREMENDOUS......now imagine feeding a fish 3-4 times that size and how badly it's going to hurt your wallet.


----------



## lambda

Ive kept common and mirror carp in a 20ft tank. This is probs minimum tank size really.


----------



## courseithurts

just to give you a idea of the size they get heres a pic with one i caught and just think they still get twice this size even in tank/pond/lake etc


----------



## clydethecorn

nice linear mate :2thumb:
pretty much what others have said, we keep carp in a 6ft tank before they go into our ponds and eventually into the lakes.filtration has to be excellent and a view to moving them on in a couple of years is a must i.m.o


----------



## firebelliedfreak

Victor Creed said:


> I'm not sure how big Mirror Carp get, but the North American record for Common Carp is 59.5 lbs. However, this fish is not likely as big as some of the *5-6 footers* (2 meters) that I have seen just by looking down from a bridge. They are extremely long lived, and on average, aside from the massive freaks of nature I HAVE seen before, 4 foot is typical size and 20-40 lbs.
> 
> Personally, I have a 15 inch Channel Catfish in my Cichlid tank and aside from the phenomenal growth rate and me trying to find a bigger tank for it, just a fish THAT size has an appetite that is TREMENDOUS......now imagine feeding a fish 3-4 times that size and how badly it's going to hurt your wallet.


carp dont get anywhere near that length
this is not the current world record but the one before the previous i beleive








it weighed 89.3lbs, or around that
i'd say this fish is only 4.5 foot max
most fish wont grow much above 40 lbs unless in a huge lake,
most fishing lakes will only have fish up to 30 lbs, and they will have been running for years


----------



## Victor Creed

firebelliedfreak said:


> carp dont get anywhere near that length
> this is not the current world record but the one before the previous i beleive
> image
> it weighed 89.3lbs, or around that
> i'd say this fish is only 4.5 foot max
> most fish wont grow much above 40 lbs unless in a huge lake,
> most fishing lakes will only have fish up to 30 lbs, and they will have been running for years



Have you searched every lake and river in the world? You are just going by recorded instances that were caught. You really think the oldest and largest individuals or ANY species are stupid enough to be caught? For every world record that is documented I guarantee there are much larger one's in existence. Remember, many species labelled "extinct" have not been seen for decades, but I bet they still exist somewhere. For some things, survival is remaining secluded and secretive....and thru life experiences, animals get smarter and smarter and learn to stay away from that which is harmful.

One way to understand this is simply when a fish gets caught X amount of times, it begind to get Hook-smart and won't bite for any fisherman, particularly in heavily fished, high-traffic areas. They WILL however continue growing until death.


----------



## clydethecorn

Victor Creed said:


> They WILL however continue growing until death.


this isnt true ,i help maintain one of our coutries premier big carp fishing venues and have been fishing for big carp for over 12years now, so i can safetley say fish rarely keep growing until they die some only reaching 15lbs then just staying at that weight for the rest of there lives.i will say that looking down on a fish from above i.e a bridge can make them look bigger than they actually are.


----------



## Victor Creed

clydethecorn said:


> this isnt true ,i help maintain one of our coutries premier big carp fishing venues and have been fishing for big carp for over 12years now, so i can safetley say fish rarely keep growing until they die some only reaching 15lbs then just staying at that weight for the rest of there lives.i will say that looking down on a fish from above i.e a bridge can make them look bigger than they actually are.



You are talking in a controlled environment, man. It is true that ectotherms continue growing in either weight or length or both until death. Growth rate and maximum size depends on diet, and environmental factors.

And either way, to save the point of this stupid argument, does it matter if they get 4.5 or 6 feet? It's a big fish and it's will STILL need a MASSIVE set-up to be kept properly. I dont think the extra 18 inches really matters in a damn fishtank, Dude...wth? And again, read my last post. You don't KNOW what's out there under the water in vast bodies of H2O.


----------



## firebelliedfreak

Victor Creed said:


> Have you searched every lake and river in the world? You are just going by recorded instances that were caught. You really think the oldest and largest individuals or ANY species are stupid enough to be caught? For every world record that is documented I guarantee there are much larger one's in existence. Remember, many species labelled "extinct" have not been seen for decades, but I bet they still exist somewhere. For some things, survival is remaining secluded and secretive....and thru life experiences, animals get smarter and smarter and learn to stay away from that which is harmful.
> 
> One way to understand this is simply when a fish gets caught X amount of times, it begind to get Hook-smart and won't bite for any fisherman, particularly in heavily fished, high-traffic areas. They WILL however continue growing until death.


ok i can disvalidate your point in a few simple answers

carp get wise, if they havent come in contact with fishing bait then they will be more likely to take the bait

take benson for example, he is the largest carp un the uk and had been caught numerous times until his death

we are talking about how big they can grow in captivity, not as large as they have not had the time to mature, as they will most likely be bought as babies, you sont see 50lbs koi do you, same species. they wont grow as big because they wont be fed the same food either, instead of bait other fish(yes carp will eat other fish, mostly dead ones but still) and wild grasses, they will be fed on synthetic pond food. the amount of space they have is also crucial, a fish in a pond will not grow as big as one in a lake, this is because of competetiveness (is that a word:lol2 over food, and the scarcety, or not, of space.


see i win:no1:


----------



## clydethecorn

Victor Creed said:


> And either way, to save the point of this stupid argument, does it matter if they get 4.5 or 6 feet? It's a big f*ck*n fish and it's will STILL need a MASSIVE set-up to be kept properly. I dont think the extra 18 inches really matters in a damn fishtank, Dude...wth? And again, read my last post. You don't KNOW what's out there under the water in vast bodies of H2O.


ok mate, we'll have to agree to disagree :Na_Na_Na_Na:
biggest carp in the world is 90 odd lbs , we probably wont get one this size in england due to the climate, but hey ho what would i know, you're the man :notworthy:


----------



## jakedearman

Its a fish! get over it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Victor Creed said:


> You are talking in a controlled environment, man. It is true that ectotherms continue growing in either weight or length or both until death. Growth rate and maximum size depends on diet, and environmental factors.
> 
> And either way, to save the point of this stupid argument, does it matter if they get 4.5 or 6 feet? It's a big f*ck*n fish and it's will STILL need a MASSIVE set-up to be kept properly. I dont think the extra 18 inches really matters in a damn fishtank, Dude...wth? And again, read my last post. You don't KNOW what's out there under the water in vast bodies of H2O.



You're awesome :lol2:


----------



## Victor Creed

Morgan Freeman said:


> You're awesome :lol2:


I love you too!  Your movies are awesome!


----------



## Victor Creed

firebelliedfreak said:


> ok i can disvalidate your point in a few simple answers
> 
> carp get wise, if they havent come in contact with fishing bait then they will be more likely to take the bait
> 
> take benson for example, he is the largest carp un the uk and had been caught numerous times until his death
> 
> we are talking about how big they can grow in captivity, not as large as they have not had the time to mature, as they will most likely be bought as babies, you sont see 50lbs koi do you, same species. they wont grow as big because they wont be fed the same food either, instead of bait other fish(yes carp will eat other fish, mostly dead ones but still) and wild grasses, they will be fed on synthetic pond food. the amount of space they have is also crucial, a fish in a pond will not grow as big as one in a lake, this is because of competetiveness (is that a word:lol2 over food, and the scarcety, or not, of space.
> 
> 
> see i win:no1:


You basically just agreed w/ almost everything I already typed. Where are the disvalidations?


----------



## Victor Creed

jakedearman said:


> Its a fish! get over it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Exactly, as I stated, regardless if this massive fish grows 4.5 feet of 6 feet, there is no point in debating this due to the fact that it is not suitable for indoor aquariums. They need to be kept in ponds. People seem to have forgot the purpose of this thread.


----------



## AZUK

Carp in General are very messy fish to keep in an aquarium I kept a few around the 5 -6 lb mark for a year or two as a study.
The tank was 8 x 4 x 3 and was filtered with three large external filters working as mechanical and a pond filter working as a bio filter. I still needed to do at least a 3rd part water change every week.


----------



## Mynki

Duq said:


> Hey all im looking at having a couple of common and mirror carp in a fish tank and was curious if anyone else had a set up? and what was needed as i will be a first time fish keeper!
> 
> Many thanks.


Carp are totally unsuitable for aquaria. Whether they're common, mirror or koi. And keeping them in a small tank whilst they grow on has been proven to damage their development.

These fish need water at least 1.5 meters deep and prefferably deeper in order to exercise properly. It's the swimming up and down that keeps them healthy. As almost all aquaria are shallower than this they don't use the muscle sets they would do naturally and thus do not develop into healthy fish.

If you want an authorative answer on this subject I'd read the reply to this thread started on a PFK forum...

koi pond basics - Practical Fishkeeping Forum

Although the article is written about koi pools, remember that koi are carp and their physiology are the same. There are numerous suitably qualified people who share the opinion of Dr Paula Reynolds, but I've chosen this post as it's fairly simple and straight forward to follow.

In short, keep fish suited to an aquarium in an aquarium. Keep pond fish, in a _deep_ pond....

Best
Mynki


----------



## hippyhaplos

Mynki said:


> Carp are totally unsuitable for aquaria. Whether they're common, mirror or koi. And keeping them in a small tank whilst they grow on has been proven to damage their development.
> 
> These fish need water at least 1.5 meters deep and prefferably deeper in order to exercise properly. It's the swimming up and down that keeps them healthy. As almost all aquaria are shallower than this they don't use the muscle sets they would do naturally and thus do not develop into healthy fish.
> 
> If you want an authorative answer on this subject I'd read the reply to this thread started on a PFK forum...
> 
> koi pond basics - Practical Fishkeeping Forum
> 
> Although the article is written about koi pools, remember that koi are carp and their physiology are the same. There are numerous suitably qualified people who share the opinion of Dr Paula Reynolds, but I've chosen this post as it's fairly simple and straight forward to follow.
> 
> In short, keep fish suited to an aquarium in an aquarium. Keep pond fish, in a _deep_ pond....
> 
> Best
> Mynki


:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## clydethecorn

Duq said:


> Hey all im looking at having a couple of common and mirror carp in a fish tank and was curious if anyone else had a set up? and what was needed as i will be a first time fish keeper!
> 
> Many thanks.


you will need gravel and a very good filter system for starters and i can assure you 100% they can live in a tank quite happily and healthy until they are big enough to be moved, we do it at horton fish farm all the time with no problems at all..im not sure if its the same for koi but mirrors and commons will be ok 100%:thumb:


----------



## Mynki

clydethecorn said:


> you will need gravel and a very good filter system for starters and i can assure you 100% they can live in a tank quite happily *and healthy* until they are big enough to be moved, we do it at horton fish farm all the time with no problems at all..im not sure if its the same for koi but mirrors and commons will be ok 100%:thumb:


I see, all that research by people actually qualified to talk about such subjects (And most amusingly of all, those that know that a koi is a carp - The word koi is actualy japanese for carp - Only idjits refer to them as koi carp or carp carp)was incorrect then. You know better, I take it... 

And at what size should they be moved from an aquarium? What depth must the aquarium be to ensure they remain healthy and don't suffer from badly developed muscle tissue? And can you advise where all your proven knowledge backup up by scientific fact came from please? Just to avoid any confusion....

It's no secret that many UK fish farms (Trout and Coarse) keep their fish in conditions worse than the average battery hen....


----------



## clydethecorn

Mynki said:


> I see, all that research by people actually qualified to talk about such subjects (And most amusingly of all, those that know that a koi is a carp - The word koi is actualy japanese for carp - Only idjits refer to them as koi carp or carp carp)was incorrect then. You know better, I take it...
> 
> And at what size should they be moved from an aquarium? What depth must the aquarium be to ensure they remain healthy and don't suffer from badly developed muscle tissue? And can you advise where all your proven knowledge backup up by scientific fact came from please? Just to avoid any confusion....
> 
> It's no secret that many UK fish farms (Trout and Coarse) keep their fish in conditions worse than the average battery hen....


dr ian walsh , mike hutchinson, rupert newby and now pete newman are all qulified at very high levels of fish farming and fishery management and i have been aiding these people for just over 5 years now working for the biggest angling company in England. i have seen fish that we have had in tank to pond to lake and are now doing 30 to 40 lbs wish no health issues whatsoever.
we have at present a 6ft tank indoors with heating that has held spawn to fry and now 2 years on they are growing nicely and will go on to the pond and eventually some of the 70 to 80 fishing lakes managed by the fishery.
so i would say theres a bit of tried and tested methods being used by these very knowledgable people who care for the fish more than anything else as it is there business to do so.
id say you can keep them in an aquarium for a few years depending on the size of the aquarium and the amount of fish to litres of water. 
these are facts and figures i have witnessed with my own eyes and not something i read from a book or internet site.
koi carp are ornamental fish and we dont deal with them so i cannot coment on the differences between the 2 as i know nothing about them at all. 
: victory:


----------



## clydethecorn

Mynki said:


> (And most amusingly of all, those that know that a koi is a carp - The word koi is actualy japanese for carp - Only idjits refer to them as koi carp or carp carp)


the word carp actually comes from the latin word cyprinoid and there are plenty of fish in that category including GOLD FISH which can be kept in bowls :Na_Na_Na_Na: idjit


----------



## Mynki

clydethecorn said:


> dr ian walsh , mike hutchinson, rupert newby and now pete newman are all qulified at very high levels of fish farming and fishery management and i have been aiding these people for just over 5 years now working for the biggest angling company in England. i have seen fish that we have had in tank to pond to lake and are now doing 30 to 40 lbs wish no health issues whatsoever.
> we have at present a 6ft tank indoors with heating that has held spawn to fry and now 2 years on they are growing nicely and will go on to the pond and eventually some of the 70 to 80 fishing lakes managed by the fishery.
> so i would say theres a bit of tried and tested methods being used by these very knowledgable people who care for the fish more than anything else as it is there business to do so.
> id say you can keep them in an aquarium for a few years depending on the size of the aquarium and the amount of fish to litres of water.
> these are facts and figures i have witnessed with my own eyes and not something i read from a book or internet site.
> koi carp are ornamental fish and we dont deal with them so i cannot coment on the differences between the 2 as i know nothing about them at all.
> : victory:


You've not actually answered any of my questions. Would you care to try again?

A few actual facts rather than the "I've done it so I know it's OK" answers that don't actually mean anything. And again, you've missed the point that a koi is a carp and that it's the same as the fish you keep. Is that really so hard to understand?


----------



## Mynki

clydethecorn said:


> the word carp actually comes from the latin word cyprinoid


Yes it does. But what is that to do with the fact that koi is tha japanese word for carp?



clydethecorn said:


> and there are plenty of fish in that category including GOLD FISH which can be kept in bowls :Na_Na_Na_Na: idjit


Like I said, the UK fish farming industry have a terrible reputation when it comes to fish welfare. This comment about keeping goldfish in bowls speaks volumes. It shows not only your lack of understanding (I'll forgive you if you're the cleaner at Horton Fish Farm) and even respect for fish.


----------



## goldie1212

clydethecorn said:


> the word carp actually comes from the latin word cyprinoid and there are plenty of fish in that category including *GOLD FISH which can be kept in bowls* :Na_Na_Na_Na: idjit


:lol2: and this shows your true depth of knowledge. goldfish cannot ever be housed happily and healthily in a a bowl, they need very large well filtered well maintained aquariums or ponds. goldfish in bowls suffer, simple fact, and they then die premature deaths. i was listening to what you had to say until you decided to make this pathetic comment!



Mynki said:


> Yes it does. But what is that to do with the fact that koi is tha japanese word for carp?
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the UK fish farming industry have a terrible reputation when it comes to fish welfare. *This comment about keeping goldfish in bowls speaks volumes. It shows not only your lack of understanding (I'll forgive you if you're the cleaner at Horton Fish Farm) and even respect for fish*.


well said :2thumb:


----------



## clydethecorn

ok now i have had to do a quick bit of research myself to answer you
Koi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
have a read for yourself then look up the word BROCADED. 
where did this terrible reputation for course fishery fish farming you heard about come from ? id like to see facts on that
and dont question my respect for fish and all other animals when you dont know me.
an idjit cleaner you've called me any more insults whilst your there ?:2thumb:


----------



## goldie1212

clydethecorn said:


> ok now i have had to do a quick bit of research myself to answer you
> Koi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> have a read for yourself then look up the word BROCADED.
> where did this terrible reputation for course fishery fish farming you heard about come from ? id like to see facts on that
> and *dont question my respect for fish* and all other animals when you dont know me.
> an idjit cleaner you've called me any more insults whilst your there ?:2thumb:


why not question your respect for fish after your last comment?

oh, and i am a cleaner, we arent all idiots  i just cant find any other work...


----------



## Mynki

clydethecorn said:


> ok now i have had to do a quick bit of research myself to answer you
> Koi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> have a read for yourself then look up the word BROCADED.
> where did this terrible reputation for course fishery fish farming you heard about come from ? id like to see facts on that
> and dont question my respect for fish and all other animals when you dont know me.
> an idjit cleaner now you've called me any more insults whilst your there ?:2thumb:


Clyde

I don't need to get any information from wikipedia. I've been in the ornamental fish industry a very long time. 

Anyone who advocates keeping a goldfish in a bowl is an idjit. You claim to know what you're talking about.... Then answer me one question...

How can you keep a cyprinoid that will grow over 12" long in a bowl and expect it to develop healthily?

I'd love to see a sensible and knowledgable answer on that. But I'll assume my suspicions are right until you prove otherwise. 

I suppose in a coarse lake there is little emphasis on quality. Just raise them cheap and throw them in for them to get reeled out of and then thrownback in. It doesn't matter that they're flabby and unhealthy after all eh?


----------



## clydethecorn

Mynki said:


> Clyde
> 
> I don't need to get any information from wikipedia. I've been in the ornamental fish industry a very long time.
> 
> Anyone who advocates keeping a goldfish in a bowl is an idjit. You claim to know what you're talking about.... Then answer me one question...
> 
> How can you keep a cyprinoid that will grow over 12" long in a bowl and expect it to develop healthily?
> 
> I'd love to see a sensible and knowledgable answer on that. But I'll assume my suspicions are right until you prove otherwise.
> 
> I suppose in a coarse lake there is little emphasis on quality. Just raise them cheap and throw them in for them to get reeled out of and then thrownback in. It doesn't matter that they're flabby and unhealthy after all eh?


lol fair enough , the bowl was a stupid comment :lol2: sorry for that.: victory:
it does matter if they're flabby and unhealthy which is why we have in the last few years stopped using such high oil content pellets for feed as we know it causes health problems.im not an expert but have been helping out at the fishery and have seen the results for myself.
i can assure you we do respect and care for our fish and fisheries. 
obviously once the fish get too 6 inches plus depending on the size of the tank and amount of fish in it,they will need a bigger home.


----------



## clydethecorn

goldie1212 said:


> :lol2: and this shows your true depth of knowledge. goldfish cannot ever be housed happily and healthily in a a bowl, they need very large well filtered well maintained aquariums or ponds. goldfish in bowls suffer, simple fact, and they then die premature deaths. i was listening to what you had to say until you decided to make this pathetic comment!


sound pretty much the same as carp then, which can also be housed exactly the same way as goldfish,in a tank,pond or lake :2thumb:
sorry about the bowl comment even tho it would be fine to house a small fish in one for a short period of time also.


----------



## hippyhaplos

clydethecorn said:


> sorry about the bowl comment even tho it would be fine to house a small fish in one for a short period of time also.


I really don't think it would... No fish should be imprisoned to a plastic cup with a volume of 5 or so litres.

With such messy fish, how do you stop swings in params? 

Commons are active swimmers... how does one behave in a goldfish bowl?


----------



## clydethecorn

hippyhaplos said:


> I really don't think it would... No fish should be imprisoned to a plastic cup with a volume of 5 or so litres.
> 
> With such messy fish, how do you stop swings in params?
> 
> Commons are active swimmers... how does one behave in a goldfish bowl?


 i didnt say for how long and i personally wouldnt keep a fish in a bowl but they can be housed in them for periods with no ill effect for a fact.how do you stop swings in params, you probably cant but people DO keep fish in bowls and they live wether its fair or not isnt an issue but they can and do live in bowls.
whos to say its fair to keep any animal or fish in captivity anyway :gasp:
we take them home in little plastic bags when we buy them :whistling2:


----------



## hippyhaplos

clydethecorn said:


> i didnt say for how long and i personally wouldnt keep a fish in a bowl but they can be housed in them for periods with no ill effect for a fact.how do you stop swings in params, you probably cant but people DO keep fish in bowls and they live wether its fair or not isnt an issue but they can and do live in bowls.
> whos to say its fair to keep any animal or fish in captivity anyway :gasp:
> we take them home in little plastic bags when we buy them :whistling2:


I take it you're not aware of the term 'stunting'?

Surviving is different from thriving- no animal in captivity should have to survive.

You're right, we do take them home in plastic bags... before acclimatising them correctly and introducing them to their new environment.

I take my cats to the vet in pet carriers... Doesn't mean that I keep them in there.


----------



## clydethecorn

stunting would not happen overnight would it or does it occur as soon as the fish hits the bowl, you're just nit picking now, i said i wouldnt keep the fish in a bowl and appologised for that comment.the guy asked if he could put mirrors or commons in a tank not a bowl : victory:


----------



## Mynki

clydethecorn said:


> i didnt say for how long and i personally wouldnt keep a fish in a bowl but they can be housed in them for periods with no ill effect for a fact.how do you stop swings in params, you probably cant but people DO keep fish in bowls and they live wether its fair or not isnt an issue but they can and do live in bowls.
> whos to say its fair to keep any animal or fish in captivity anyway :gasp:
> we take them home in little plastic bags when we buy them :whistling2:


Generraly speaking people are talking about long term care. I could place a goldfish in a bowl for a few hours and it may still be a live at the end of it. If I placed a Cichla in there it would be dead within minutes. 

But you're giving the impression that it's OK to house fish in unsuitable aquaria for anything other than a few minutes which is why you look like an idjit, to be frank.

If you want to reply to posts it would be btter if you think about long term care when replying. It saves everyone a lot of time then.


----------



## clydethecorn

Mynki said:


> Generraly speaking people are talking about long term care. I could place a goldfish in a bowl for a few hours and it may still be a live at the end of it. If I placed a Cichla in there it would be dead within minutes.
> 
> But you're giving the impression that it's OK to house fish in unsuitable aquaria for anything other than a few minutes which is why you look like an idjit, to be frank.
> 
> If you want to reply to posts it would be btter if you think about long term care when replying. It saves everyone a lot of time then.


i didnt give a timespan nor did anyone else, like i said you're just nitpicking :roll: i still stick by my previous post on the subject that it would be fine to house mirror or common carp in a suitable sized tank with no ill effects as long as its done properly.going on previous experiences. 
no need to keep insulting is there ? would you call someone an idjit to thier face ? :hmm:


----------



## goldie1212

you really need to give some sort of time frame or simply answer as if its for long term/indefinate time, or the poster may feel it is ok to house a large carp in a tank for life. i always reply to any posts with whats best for the fish, no matter how much the poster doesnt want to hear it. you appear to be trying to encourage the OP to keep these fish whereas they may well be better suited to a smaller fish which can be healthily kept in a tank for life. 

i dont see how mynki is nitpicking, you are definately making out it is ok for a fish to be housed in unsuitable conditions, regardless of time span. no fish should be subjected to this, you simply dont know when the stunting and irriversible damage begins to occur, so why take the chance? stick with fish suitable for your tank size from the get go and dont risk a living animals quality of life just to say 'i own......' if you truly love the look of these fish, give them the care they deserve.


----------



## Mynki

clydethecorn said:


> i didnt give a timespan nor did anyone else,


If you had then your advise may not have been misinterpreted. It's always best to be specific.




clydethecorn said:


> like i said you're just nitpicking :roll:


Actualy you said that to someone else. But lets not let hard facts get in the way or anything eh? lol



clydethecorn said:


> i still stick by my previous post on the subject that it would be fine to house mirror or common carp in a suitable sized tank with no ill effects as long as its done properly.going on previous experiences.


But as we've established, you make stupid comments (Your words not mine) about the captive care of fish and help out at a coarse fishery. Whereas it's been proven by those suitably qualified that carp should not be kept in aquaria as it can potentially harm their development. Nothing personal, but I'd take the word of an industry leading proffesionalover your advise any day. Especially as you have no regard for fish in captivity. 




clydethecorn said:


> no need to keep insulting is there ? would you call someone an idjit to thier face ? :hmm:


Probably not. 'Effing moron' is my insult of choice when talking face to face. But only when the individual proves to be particularly stupid and incapable of reasonable discussion.


----------



## clydethecorn

clydethecorn said:


> nice linear mate :2thumb:
> pretty much what others have said, we keep carp in a 6ft tank before they go into our ponds and eventually into the lakes.filtration has to be excellent and a view to moving them on in a couple of years is a must i.m.o


my first post.. notice the comment regarding timespan and stop trying to be clever you pair of knobs :whistling2:


----------



## Mynki

clydethecorn said:


> my first post.. notice the comment regarding timespan and stop trying to be clever you pair of knobs :whistling2:


LMAO!

Clyde, first you criticise people for getting their info from books and the internet rather than hands on experience. Then *you* quote wikkipedia...

Secondly, you claim to be in an advisory role for a fishery, then it transpires you help out there, now and then... 

Then you whine about people being indulting and post this.

You're not very bright are you! :lol2:


----------



## goldie1212

clydethecorn said:


> my first post.. notice the comment regarding timespan and stop trying to be clever you *pair of knobs* :whistling2:


ahem, slightly uncalled for i think, i was talking time span for any fish in inadequate housing, including the goldfish/bowl comment, nobody is trying to be clever, it sounds like you need to grow up,putting a daft whistling smilie at the end of it doesnt make it ok. 

6ft x how many ft? i cant see a large fish like this being comfortable for a couple of years in a normal say 6ft x2ft size tank. 

has the OP even come back or has he disappeared due to this going on for the past few pages?

wow, by some of the comments you are putting i would have said you were a young lad trying to be clever and know everything, but you're actually over 10 years older than me. its amazing how much you can form in your head just through type on a screen hey.


----------



## Mynki

goldie1212 said:


> ahem, slightly uncalled for i think, i was talking time span for any fish in inadequate housing, including the goldfish/bowl comment, nobody is trying to be clever, it sounds like you need to grow up,putting a daft whistling smilie at the end of it doesnt make it ok.
> 
> 6ft x how many ft? i cant see a large fish like this being comfortable for a couple of years in a normal say 6ft x2ft size tank.
> 
> has the OP even come back or has he disappeared due to this going on for the past few pages?


To be honest Goldie, it's obvios this clown doesn't have a clue. He's another wannabee. He probably has six goldfish in a bowl and has visited a fish farm once before.

He says in previous posts that carp are OK in tanks for a few years whilst they grow. Any industry proffesional will tell you that carp should be on the huge size (Especially when commercially farmed and fed commercial foods) within a couple of years. He obviously has none or very little real world experience with aquaculture.

One to ignore me thinks....


----------



## goldie1212

It would certainly seem that way Mynki, another thing we agree on :2thumb:


----------



## clydethecorn

just because you have a few fish and plants in a tank you think you know it all, ive probably forgotten more about carp than you 2 will ever know, stick to your ornametals and keep reading the books and internet,,you are talking as if these fish grow big over night you fools, plenty of people keep carp in tanks the people who i have helped out are qualified to high degrees and i trust them 100% just because you 2 keep a few ornamentals and read a few books you think you're experts or did you get diplomas like the fishery managers i have worked with.
and you both had insulted me before i told you you were a couple of knobs, which you are ,i wont reply on here anymore if you want to carry on insulting me then do it by pm please.


----------



## Mynki

clydethecorn said:


> just because you have a few fish and plants in a tank you think you know it all, ive probably forgotten more about carp than you 2 will ever know, stick to your ornametals and keep reading the books and internet,,you are talking as if these fish grow big over night you fools, plenty of people keep carp in tanks the people who i have helped out are qualified to high degrees and i trust them 100% just because you 2 keep a few ornamentals and read a few books you think you're experts or did you get diplomas like the fishery managers i have worked with.
> and you both had insulted me before i told you you were a couple of knobs, which you are ,i wont reply on here anymore if you want to carry on insulting me then do it by pm please.


Clyde

I've seen many people post rubbish on forums pretending they know lots when they know jack. You've been corrected simply so people don't take your bad advise. I won't be pm'ing as you're not worth my time. I care about animal welfare, a lot to be honest. But random wannabees on forums are less important. Goodbye.


----------



## johne.ev

I personally cant see a problem with keeping carp, be they mirror, common, or koi even in tanks. As long as they are small when introduced into the tank & moved when they have out grown it.


----------



## clydethecorn

Mynki said:


> Clyde
> 
> I've seen many people post rubbish on forums pretending they know lots when they know jack. You've been corrected simply so people don't take your bad advise. I won't be pm'ing as you're not worth my time. I care about animal welfare, a lot to be honest. But random wannabees on forums are less important. Goodbye.


i just have to look at your list of posts to find most of the rubbish :2thumb:
wannabe :lol2:


----------



## Mynki

clydethecorn said:


> i just have to look at your list of posts to find most of the rubbish :2thumb:
> wannabe :lol2:


They do say it's the most sincere form of flattery. I thank you...


----------



## clydethecorn

johne.ev said:


> I personally cant see a problem with keeping carp, be they mirror, common, or koi even in tanks. As long as they are small when introduced into the tank & moved when they have out grown it.


there isnt a problem Johne even if a couple of wannabe up each others tell you different :lol2:


----------



## Mynki

clydethecorn said:


> there isnt a problem Johne even if a couple of wannabe up each others tell you different :lol2:


 
Are the staff at Lincolnshire Fish Health Laboratories and Research Centre 
who advise DEFRA on fish welfare wannabees then?

Remind us all Clyde, who are you again? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## clydethecorn

Mynki said:


> Are the staff at Lincolnshire Fish Health Laboratories and Research Centre
> who advise DEFRA on fish welfare wannabees then?


i think you'll find that they carry out research for the aquatic industry primarily in respect of disease in koi 
not exactly as qualified as the people who i have worked with in the past who specialise in course fish in this country. and i might add have had to deal with diseases such as khv which was introduced to our waters thanks to the ornamental carp industry.


Mynki said:


> Remind us all Clyde, who are you again? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


now can you kindly remind us all of your qualifications Mynki :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## goldie1212

clyde, you are being extremely insulting. you have reduced to calling people 'knobs' and 'fools' to simply try to big up your own beliefs and opinions. of course i wont be pm'ing you to insult you, i wouldnt waste my time for a start. 

i dont make out i know everything about large carp, i dont keep them and never will as i cannot afford a big enough pond to ensure they live long happy healthy lives. i wouldnt even consider keeping them in a tank, as i wouldnt know when the stunting and damage would take hold before i transferred them to a pond. 

it is up to the OP if they wish to try, but IMO its a bad idea when there are plenty of other fish suitable for aquarium life. i speak purely from a common sense point of view that unless the tank was immense and able to hold the fish at adult size (obviously an indoor pond), i just do not see a way of knowing when the damage begins to occur so it would seem a bad idea to try it. if you or any other keeper wished to risk potential life long damage to your fish, go ahead, i personally adore my fish, and do my best for them, i wont keep a fish that i cant house properly from day 1.

what exactly do you mean by me being a 'wannabe', what exactly do i want to be? please enlighten me.


----------



## clydethecorn

i think you'll find that yer friend manky started with the insults by calling me an idjit and you agreed so touche on the insulting behaviour.
now you admit you have no knowledge in respect to keeping carp so you were just butting in having a dig because you thought manky was right who also started the wannabe rubbish wich i directed back at you 2 because one of you or both of you wanna get a room :thumb:


----------



## goldie1212

actually, i made my own mind up on your post, but yes i did agree with what mynki had posted. just as you agreed with johne.ev, so maybe you too, wish to 'get a room' :roll: grow up already.

you didnt answer my question though, what is it i want to be?


----------



## clydethecorn

:rotfl:: victory:


----------



## clydethecorn

goldie1212 said:


> you didnt answer my question though, what is it i want to be?


if you read the post properly you'll see exactly what i meant if i called you a wannabe :2thumb:


----------



## goldie1212

its such a shame i cant figure how to block you so i dont see you or your posts, you make my eyes ache :lol2:


----------



## Victor Creed

goldie1212 said:


> its such a shame i cant figure how to block you so i dont see you or your posts, you make my eyes ache :lol2:


It's under User CP in your profile> Edit ignore list, Goldie

@Clyde - as far as Goldie being a wannabee or "d*ck-rider" as I like to use, she is FAR from it. Goldie has been one of the most informative and stand-up advocates for cyprinoids on this forum since I joined, and I can honestly say I've learned alot from her, let am a little jealous of the big tank she has for her goldfish ;P Do us all a favor and try to remember the point of this thread. It's is to NOT encourage relatively new fish keepers to own such large growing fish, especially before they have future plans set in stone for upgrading.

You can always buy a couple of fish that grow large, start them in a smaller tank and say "Yea, im gonna get a 240 US gallon tank for them"....then 2 weeks later you get fired or laid off. Now what do you do? Plan for life, Dude.

@Mynki - KEEP ROCKIN, BABY!!!! LOL great posts and i love the way you speak/type in facts and play mind-games w/ people trying to manipulate their way around reality/beating around the bush to look cool. Stupid people always get OWNED by mind games.


----------



## goldie1212

Victor Creed said:


> *It's under User CP in your profile> Edit ignore list, Goldie*
> 
> @Clyde - as far as Goldie being a wannabee or "d*ck-rider" as I like to use, she is FAR from it. Goldie has been one of the most informative and stand-up advocates for cyprinoids on this forum since I joined, and I can honestly say I've learned alot from her, let am a little jealous of the big tank she has for her goldfish ;P Do us all a favor and try to remember the point of this thread. It's is to NOT encourage relatively new fish keepers to own such large growing fish, especially before they have future plans set in stone for upgrading.
> 
> You can always buy a couple of fish that grow large, start them in a smaller tank and say "Yea, im gonna get a 240 US gallon tank for them"....then 2 weeks later you get fired or laid off. Now what do you do? Plan for life, Dude.
> 
> @Mynki - KEEP ROCKIN, BABY!!!! LOL great posts and i love the way you speak/type in facts and play mind-games w/ people trying to manipulate their way around reality/beating around the bush to look cool. Stupid people always get OWNED by mind games.


thanks for that, ive been mooching trying to figure it but will try again, and thankyou for the nice post :2thumb:


----------



## Mynki

clydethecorn said:


> i think you'll find that they carry out research for the aquatic industry primarily in respect of disease in koi
> not exactly as qualified as the people who i have worked with in the past who specialise in course fish in this country. and i might add have had to deal with diseases such as khv which was introduced to our waters thanks to the ornamental carp industry.
> 
> now can you kindly remind us all of your qualifications Mynki :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ah, Clyde, yet again you've failed to answer a question. Truth be told, you're yet to answer any. I know it's because you don't really know what you're talking about and you're desperately trying to save face. And as I've had business dealings with them directly I'm well aware of what they do, which is much hmore than you seem to think. 

And I know you've taken great exception to my use of the word idjit. Funnily enough it wasn't aimed at you. But if the cap fits and all that...

As I said, koi are carp. There is nothing different in their care to common or mirrors. I'm very surprised you didn't know that. 

Are you going to avoid all questions then? And keep insulting other members that clearly know more than you, but more importantly care far more than you about fish welfare also?

I do pity the animals in your care. I did note that one of your snakes didn't look in grat healh in one of your pics also. Then again if you think it's OK to keep goldies and other fish in bowls it's hardly surprising is it. 

P.S WTF has keeping carp correctly got to do with KHV? Oh hang on, you didn't take the neccesary bio security precautions did you. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Mynki

Victor Creed said:


> You can always buy a couple of fish that grow large, start them in a smaller tank and say "Yea, im gonna get a 240 US gallon tank for them"....then 2 weeks later you get fired or laid off. Now what do you do? Plan for life, Dude.


I post on around 12 different fishkeeping forums and having trade experience have come into contact with thousands of people who keep fish. This is one of the best things I've ever read on a forum. The number of times I've heard "I'll get a bigger tank / trop pond / pond" by someone who you just know really won't I've lost count of. Usually it's tennagers or young adults who are yet to realise the realities of life but think they know it all. 




Victor Creed said:


> @Mynki - KEEP ROCKIN, BABY!!!! LOL great posts and i love the way you speak/type in facts and play mind-games w/ people trying to manipulate their way around reality/beating around the bush to look cool. Stupid people always get OWNED by mind games.


I confess I like to play devils advocate, but this gentleman isn't really much in the way of sport. Just an outed wannabee with no originality and delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Victor Creed

Mynki said:


> I post on around 12 different fishkeeping forums and having trade experience have come into contact with thousands of people who keep fish. This is one of the best things I've ever read on a forum. The number of times I've heard "I'll get a bigger tank / trop pond / pond" by someone who you just know really won't I've lost count of. Usually it's tennagers or young adults who are yet to realise the realities of life but think they know it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I confess I like to play devils advocate, but this gentleman isn't really much in the way of sport. Just an outed wannabee with no originality and delusions of grandeur.




LMAO!!!! I like your style...haha. Hey I'll be back, I'm gonna lead by example and have a cigarette while drinking my nice warm glass of STFU :lol2::lol2::mf_dribble:: victory:....btw, i'm glad you are enjoying my posts.


----------



## clydethecorn

Mynki said:


> Ah, Clyde, yet again you've failed to answer a question. Truth be told, you're yet to answer any. I know it's because you don't really know what you're talking about and you're desperately trying to save face. And as I've had business dealings with them directly I'm well aware of what they do, which is much hmore than you seem to think.
> 
> And I know you've taken great exception to my use of the word idjit. Funnily enough it wasn't aimed at you. But if the cap fits and all that...
> 
> As I said, koi are carp. There is nothing different in their care to common or mirrors. I'm very surprised you didn't know that.
> 
> Are you going to avoid all questions then? And keep insulting other members that clearly know more than you, but more importantly care far more than you about fish welfare also?
> 
> I do pity the animals in your care. I did note that one of your snakes didn't look in grat healh in one of your pics also. Then again if you think it's OK to keep goldies and other fish in bowls it's hardly surprising is it.
> 
> P.S WTF has keeping carp correctly got to do with KHV? Oh hang on, you didn't take the neccesary bio security precautions did you. Why am I not surprised?


complete rubbish and dodging the fact that you have no qualification whatsoever to comment on this whereas i have explained to you how i know about carp and have experience in seeing them grown from spawn to 40lbs specimins.
all you seem to do is throw insults to dodge the questions i ask you. 
tell me what was the problem you saw with my snakes and what it is exactly that you think i wannabe ?
there are more than one other person on this thread who have succesfully kept carp in tanks,so what makes you think we all dont know what we're talking about ? and you do just because you sell a bit of bogwood and some plants.:lol2: so come on what qualifications have you in fish keeping apart from dealing with a lab that deals in koi diseases ? 
you havent any have you .no stop dodging the facts with insults Numpty and making stuff up too i might add, i never said i was an advisory or a cleaner but you did, you have no clue what my role in horton fishery is but you seem to think you do. idjit :naughty:


----------



## Victor Creed

clydethecorn said:


> complete rubbish and dodging the fact that you have no qualification whatsoever to comment on this whereas i have explained to you how i know about carp and have experience in seeing them grown from spawn to 40lbs specimins.
> all you seem to do is throw insults to dodge the questions i ask you.
> tell me what was the problem you saw with my snakes and what it is exactly that you think i wannabe ?
> there are more than one other person on this thread who have succesfully kept carp in tanks,so what makes you think we all dont know what we're talking about ? and you do just because you sell a bit of bogwood and some plants.:lol2: so come on what qualifications have you in fish keeping apart from dealing with a lab that deals in koi diseases ?
> you havent any have you .no stop dodging the facts with insults Numpty and making stuff up too i might add, i never said i was an advisory or a cleaner but you did, you have no clue what my role in horton fishery is but you seem to think you do. idjit :naughty:



http://www.spice-o-life.com/images/ethug.jpg


----------



## Mynki

clydethecorn said:


> complete rubbish and dodging the fact that you have no qualification whatsoever to comment on this whereas i have explained to you how i know about carp and have experience in seeing them grown from spawn to 40lbs specimins.
> all you seem to do is throw insults to dodge the questions i ask you.
> tell me what was the problem you saw with my snakes and what it is exactly that you think i wannabe ?
> there are more than one other person on this thread who have succesfully kept carp in tanks,so what makes you think we all dont know what we're talking about ? and you do just because you sell a bit of bogwood and some plants.:lol2: so come on what qualifications have you in fish keeping apart from dealing with a lab that deals in koi diseases ?
> you havent any have you .no stop dodging the facts with insults Numpty and making stuff up too i might add, i never said i was an advisory or a cleaner but you did, you have no clue what my role in horton fishery is but you seem to think you do. idjit :naughty:


I do. Several actually. But I asked first and you've dodged the question. And then had the audascity to claim others are dodging the question.

And, selling bogwood? WTF????? Are you slightly mental and delusional?

I know you don't have a clue about, well pretty much everything you've posted about. But thankfully those who have an interest in fishkeeping they'll be able to see how good you advice isn't. TTFN

No one on here will have successfully kept a carp in a tank. However it's clear you and I have different definitions of success. Have you any idea how long carp live for? Could you keep one healthy, let it grow to it's full size in a tank? Yep, you are an idjit. I'm afraid I'll be putting you on block like goldie too. I only hope others do.


----------



## Victor Creed

Mynki said:


> Yep, you are an idjit. I'm afraid I'll be putting you on block like goldie too. I only hope others do.



Nah, messing w/ trolls is fun for me, I love making their efforts backfire and showing them just how FAIL they really are.


----------



## goldie1212

i havent blocked him...yet, im quite enjoying watching this troll get the flaming :lol2:


----------



## clydethecorn

Mynki said:


> I do. Several actually. But I asked first and you've dodged the question. And then had the audascity to claim others are dodging the question.
> 
> And, selling bogwood? WTF????? Are you slightly mental and delusional?
> 
> I know you don't have a clue about, well pretty much everything you've posted about. But thankfully those who have an interest in fishkeeping they'll be able to see how good you advice isn't. TTFN
> 
> No one on here will have successfully kept a carp in a tank. However it's clear you and I have different definitions of success. Have you any idea how long carp live for? Could you keep one healthy, let it grow to it's full size in a tank? Yep, you are an idjit. I'm afraid I'll be putting you on block like goldie too. I only hope others do.


thats good manki then you wont try to interfere if i decide to help someone when they ask for advise.because you've spent all day on here throwing insults when you were proved wrong and have kept doing so ever since.if you look back you'll see i answered any question you threw at me whereas you havent answered me directly without being insulting.its like arguing with a woman ffs even when theyre wrong there right :lol: which snake looked wrong, what qualifications have you,what is it you think i wannabe and what is this question you say i keep dodging ?


----------



## Victor Creed

clydethecorn said:


> thats good manki then you wont try to interfere if i decide to help someone when they ask for advise.because you've spent all day on here throwing insults when you were proved wrong and have kept doing so ever since.if you look back you'll see i answered any question you threw at me whereas you havent answered me directly without being insulting.its like arguing with a woman ffs even when theyre wrong there right :lol: which snake looked wrong, what qualifications have you,what is it you think i wannabe and what is this question you say i keep dodging ?


How do you know they are NOT women? and even so, Mynki has already shown me that they have no problem admitting they are wrong if that is the actual case, however, much like myself, I'm not going to say "Ok, I'm wrong and you're right for the sake of argument", especially if I KNOW I am right and the livelyhood of an animal is at stake. That would defeat the purpose of what we are here for.


----------



## Mynki

clydethecorn said:


> thats good manki then you wont try to interfere if i decide to help someone when they ask for advise.because you've spent all day on here throwing insults when you were proved wrong and have kept doing so ever since.if you look back you'll see i answered any question you threw at me whereas you havent answered me directly without being insulting.its like arguing with a woman ffs even when theyre wrong there right :lol: which snake looked wrong, what qualifications have you,what is it you think i wannabe and what is this question you say i keep dodging ?


Clyde, hunny you've dodged every question I've thrown at you. However just to prove how knowledgable your company is I had a look here :-

Pisciculture Horton, Fish farm & Consultancy

Oh dear, oh dear, what a bunch of numpties, you're trying to insinuate that koi are somethind different. Yet this web page points out that they're both the same species. Did the proper staff at Horton not tell you that?

But they make the classic school boy error of calling them koi carp. I suppose I can understand your ignorance more now. 

The botton fish looks like a tub of lard. Not a healthy looking koi at all. Poor thing. 

Interesting how you try and take a swipe at the ornamental fish too, bringing up koi herpes virus, yet you farm bass too. You really are funny are'nt you.....

Night night


----------



## goldie1212

im a woman :thumb: and im perfectly happy to admit when im wrong.


----------



## Victor Creed

goldie1212 said:


> im a woman :thumb: and im perfectly happy to admit when im wrong.



LOL...then ur husband must be a lucky man


----------



## goldie1212

Victor Creed said:


> LOL...then ur husband must be a lucky man


:lol2: maybe thats why we have been together since we were 17 :2thumb: im happy to apologise and admit if im in the wrong. im not saying it happens often....jk :lol2:


----------



## clydethecorn

Mynki said:


> Clyde, hunny you've dodged every question I've thrown at you. However just to prove how knowledgable your company is I had a look here :-
> 
> Pisciculture Horton, Fish farm & Consultancy
> 
> Oh dear, oh dear, what a bunch of numpties, you're trying to insinuate that koi are somethind different. Yet this web page points out that they're both the same species. Did the proper staff at Horton not tell you that?
> 
> But they make the classic school boy error of calling them koi carp. I suppose I can understand your ignorance more now.
> 
> The botton fish looks like a tub of lard. Not a healthy looking koi at all. Poor thing.
> 
> 
> Interesting how you try and take a swipe at the ornamental fish too, bringing up koi herpes virus, yet you farm bass too. You really are funny are'nt you.....
> 
> Night night


listen Manki, sorry to let you in on the fact that the horton fishery you've stumbled upon isnt the same one as the one in england which i refer to.
dodging questions again so here you go
1 what qualifications have you in fishkeeping 
2 what question is it that you want me to answer as i told you i know nothing about keeping koi but if theyre the same as any other carrp then they too can be kept in a tank for a while before they're full grown and has beeen done successfully as i told you and also a moderator told you earlier that they'd kept 5 or 6lbs carp which are very big to keep in a tank for a couple of years.
3 which snake didnt look right 
you wont answer these 3 questions without being insulting so JOG ON


----------



## clydethecorn

ps. the OP didnt mention koi carp either :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Victor Creed

AZUK said:


> Carp in General are very messy fish to keep in an aquarium I kept a few around the 5 -6 lb mark for a year or two as a study.
> The tank was 8 x 4 x 3 and was filtered with three large external filters working as mechanical and a pond filter working as a bio filter. I still needed to do at least a 3rd part water change every week.


Clyde, in case you're to dim-witted to realize it, this post was NOT supporting keeping them in a tank, I think it was just the opposite and regardless of how short the post was, it seemed to state that keeping them in a tank is MUCH more trouble than it's worth.

Seriously, dude....just STOP. You are getting nowhere fast and losing any credibility you may have had previously. If you are not aware the tank (8x4x3) is probably approaching the 500 U.S. gallon mark and it's FAR from readily available, and must be custom-made, which is even MORE expensive. Now I'm just giving a rough estimate, but when I looked for an 8 foot 240 U.S. gallon tank to be custom-made for me, I was looking at minimum $2,500 U.S. dollars for the tank ALONE. Filtration will run another $1,000 probably and then we get into accessories. Are you even reading or just posting to see yourself post?

Clydethecorn's list of fish that can be kept in a tank: 
Arapaima
Great White Shark
Roosterfish
Ocean Sunfish
Paddlefish
Beluga Sturgeon
Flathead Catfish
Wels Catfish
Mekong Giant Catfish
Nile Perch
Whale Shark
Jewfish/Giant Grouper
King/Chinook Salmon


Did I miss any you'd like to add?


----------



## clydethecorn

Victor Creed said:


> Clydethecorn's list of fish that can be kept in a tank:
> Arapaima
> Great White Shark
> Roosterfish
> Ocean Sunfish
> Paddlefish
> Beluga Sturgeon
> Flathead Catfish
> Wels Catfish
> Mekong Giant Catfish
> Nile Perch
> Whale Shark
> Jewfish/Giant Grouper
> King/Chinook Salmon
> 
> 
> Did I miss any you'd like to add?


where did you get all this from you fool ?
jog on victor no ones talking about long term here.you're just getting involved because you're trying to impress a couple of argumentative women therefore thinking with yer little brain in your pants :lol2:
glad your happy Goldie but not as happy as hubby, goodnight : victory:


----------



## gazz

Duq said:


> Hey all im looking at having a couple of common and mirror carp in a fish tank and was curious if anyone else had a set up? and what was needed as i will be a first time fish keeper!
> 
> Many thanks.


I wouldn't advise having Common carp(Standed scale or mirror scale) Ghost strain or Orimental strain There all the same species, Just differant looks. They get too big the avridge is about 2-1/2ft. Though they do get bigger around the 4ft mark.

If you have a tank big enough say 6ftX2ftX2ft minimum. You could get some pure Crucian carp. 
There avridge is about a 1ft they have been known get get near 2ft. 
These are NOT Goldfish(Domestic Prussian carp), But Crucian carp can hybrid with Goldfish easy. 

Crucian carp.


----------



## jakedearman

Victor Creed said:


> Exactly, as I stated, regardless if this massive fish grows 4.5 feet of 6 feet, there is no point in debating this due to the fact that it is not suitable for indoor aquariums. They need to be kept in ponds. People seem to have forgot the purpose of this thread.



I no im controdicting what i previosly siad but i couldnt agree with you any less. They first never get to 4.5 feet in the UK. also, i keep my inside for the winter because previos winter had practically my hole pond wived out due to ice and cold so for the sake of the life of the fish just for the cold months its surelt better to bring the in for a bit.


----------



## Trice

Why is it when ever theres a debate people ALWAYS go on about who's got the biggest nuts? Now a person came here and asked a question. Yet several of you decided to just turn it into a thread full of slagging eachother off. Grow up. If you can't get on with eachother then use the ignore directions that one of the people in question listed. ( i may have deleted said post however) Unless you have something positive to put towards the thread then stay out of it. Arguments like this are what are ruining these nice forums and to be quite honest i'm sick of it. I couldnt give a flying do do if you claim you would do "this" and do "that" to the person if it were in real life. Just shows how immature and pathetic some people can be!

Now look what you've done! turned me into posting crap!

I hope the thread creator finds the information they're after if they havent already.

Greg


----------



## berry1

Trice said:


> Why is it when ever theres a debate people ALWAYS go on about who's got the biggest nuts? Now a person came here and asked a question. Yet several of you decided to just turn it into a thread full of slagging eachother off. Grow up. If you can't get on with eachother then use the ignore directions that one of the people in question listed. ( i may have deleted said post however) Unless you have something positive to put towards the thread then stay out of it. Arguments like this are what are ruining these nice forums and to be quite honest i'm sick of it. I couldnt give a flying do do if you claim you would do "this" and do "that" to the person if it were in real life. Just shows how immature and pathetic some people can be!
> 
> Now look what you've done! turned me into posting crap!
> 
> I hope the thread creator finds the information they're after if they havent already.
> 
> Greg


 
well said now you can take your chill pill though :lol2:


----------



## Mynki

Victor Creed said:


> Clyde, in case you're to dim-witted to realize it, this post was NOT supporting keeping them in a tank, I think it was just the opposite and regardless of how short the post was, it seemed to state that keeping them in a tank is MUCH more trouble than it's worth.
> 
> Seriously, dude....just STOP. You are getting nowhere fast and losing any credibility you may have had previously. If you are not aware the tank (8x4x3) is probably approaching the 500 U.S. gallon mark and it's FAR from readily available, and must be custom-made, which is even MORE expensive. Now I'm just giving a rough estimate, but when I looked for an 8 foot 240 U.S. gallon tank to be custom-made for me, I was looking at minimum $2,500 U.S. dollars for the tank ALONE. Filtration will run another $1,000 probably and then we get into accessories. Are you even reading or just posting to see yourself post?
> 
> Clydethecorn's list of fish that can be kept in a tank:
> Arapaima
> Great White Shark
> Roosterfish
> Ocean Sunfish
> Paddlefish
> Beluga Sturgeon
> Flathead Catfish
> Wels Catfish
> Mekong Giant Catfish
> Nile Perch
> Whale Shark
> Jewfish/Giant Grouper
> King/Chinook Salmon
> 
> 
> Did I miss any you'd like to add?


All in the same tank no doubt!

I caught a jew fish in Islamorada last year. It nearly broke my arm trying to wind it in!!!


----------



## berry1

its pritty simple really carp dont thrive in tanks under 10ftx4ftx4ft so go and get some gold fish or have a nice trop community and no way should a newbie be jumping into monsters in small tanks its a recipy for disaster


----------



## johne.ev

LOL!! Kept a Wells catfish in a three foot tank once. :whistling2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:

Seriously... It was around four inches when i caught it. Didn't stay in there long though. :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## Victor Creed

Mynki said:


> All in the same tank no doubt!
> 
> I caught a jew fish in Islamorada last year. It nearly broke my arm trying to wind it in!!!


Did you ever see the video of the guys who were fishing for them from a boat in a massive mess of underwater pillars and logs? It was INSANE....they had to GUN the engine and pull-off w/ the boat as soon as they set the hook in order to pull the fish out of the structures cuz if not, they would wrap the fishing line up and they have to cut the line. I just thought that was amazing how instead of hooking and reeling, they used the entire BOAT/outboard to "horse" the fish out of it's hide. Must be phenomenally powerful creatures.


----------



## clydethecorn

Trice said:


> Why is it when ever theres a debate people ALWAYS go on about who's got the biggest nuts? Now a person came here and asked a question. Yet several of you decided to just turn it into a thread full of slagging eachother off. Grow up. If you can't get on with eachother then use the ignore directions that one of the people in question listed. ( i may have deleted said post however) Unless you have something positive to put towards the thread then stay out of it. Arguments like this are what are ruining these nice forums and to be quite honest i'm sick of it. I couldnt give a flying do do if you claim you would do "this" and do "that" to the person if it were in real life. Just shows how immature and pathetic some people can be!
> 
> Now look what you've done! turned me into posting crap!
> 
> I hope the thread creator finds the information they're after if they havent already.
> 
> Greg


does this not count for victor and manki ?


----------



## berry1

i assumed he ment them in the first place sorry havent been following the thread


----------



## Mynki

clydethecorn said:


> does this not count for victor and manki ?


 I don't see any of my posts removed. I see some of yours gone though. Perhaps that answers your question? lol


----------



## Victor Creed

clydethecorn said:


> does this not count for victor and manki ?




I'm sorry, was there something offensive or derogatory posted since the warning? Looked like a rational discussion to me, which IMO was what it always what it was before the stupidity got out of hand.

So tell me more of this Jewfish, Mynki,...


----------



## berry1

Mynki said:


> I don't see any of my posts removed. I see some of yours gone though. Perhaps that answers your question? lol


i dont think it really does answer his question unless trice tells him and i think mynki and victor would make a great couple maby yous could post some wedding pics for us


----------



## Victor Creed

berry1 said:


> i dont think it really does answer his question unless trice tells him and i think mynki and victor would make a great couple maby yous could post some wedding pics for us



I'm pretty sure Mynki is a MAN considering he has a WIFE.....but I have no doubt we would have some good conversations, and hearty LOL's over a few pints if I lived in the U.K.

It doesn't really matter now at this point....the OP's question was answered repeatedly and the answer was "No" almost unanimously, so this thread has taken the direction it has taken, and as long as the rules are being followed, and warnings abided....I see no problem with anything currently, that is UNLESS other people can't take a hint and accept the Moderator's warning gracefully. Just keep it civil, that way no one will get worked up again.


----------



## Mynki

Sure am a man. You could also ask Berry's wife too...... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## berry1

dont have a wife i have a girl frend i dont commit :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Victor Creed

ENOUGH!

Let's get back to fish discussion, plz. I got an infraction cuz people don't know when to stop, i lose my temper and I am losing my patience. DROP IT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Mynki

berry1 said:


> dont have a wife i have a girl frend i dont commit :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i can undrstand that.


----------



## clydethecorn

berry1 said:


> i assumed he ment them in the first place sorry havent been following the thread


so did i mate but they've just carried on quoting old stuff and abusing people.i cant believe the mods let them get away with it to be honest.


----------



## Victor Creed

clydethecorn said:


> so did i mate but they've just carried on quoting old stuff and abusing people.i cant believe the mods let them get away with it to be honest.




I SAID I GOT INFRACTED. NOW, drop it and move on, cuz by all means YOU should have been infracted as well for instigating, not accepting Staff's warning and continual Flame-baiting. Stop carrying on the argument and talk about FISH, damn it.

Anyway, tell me about your Jewfish, Mynki....how big was it? Was it offshore or in shallow water? How long was the fight? What type of tackle did you use? what type of bait?


----------



## Mynki

Victor Creed said:


> I SAID I GOT INFRACTED. NOW, drop it and move on, cuz by all means YOU should have been infracted as well for instigating, not accepting Staff's warning and continual Flame-baiting. Stop carrying on the argument and talk about FISH, damn it.
> 
> Anyway, tell me about your Jewfish, Mynki....how big was it? Was it offshore or in shallow water? How long was the fight? What type of tackle did you use? what type of bait?


It was a baby at around 230lb, caught in around 50' of water. From a charter boat out of Robbies I've used a few times. I used a boat rod with 70lb test curve and 100lb line and a whole snapper as bait. 

At the end of it my left arm had actually gone numb and stayed that way for around 2 hours. It took me 35 minutes to land it.


----------



## Victor Creed

Mynki said:


> It was a baby at around 230lb, caught in around 50' of water. From a charter boat out of Robbies I've used a few times. I used a boat rod with 70lb test curve and 100lb line and a whole snapper as bait.
> 
> At the end of it my left arm had actually gone numb and stayed that way for around 2 hours. It took me 35 minutes to land it.



Nice. I especially like the part where it states : baby = 230lbs. LOLOL I guess technically for an 800lb fish, this would be accurate tho


----------



## Mynki

Victor Creed said:


> Nice. I especially like the part where it states : baby = 230lbs. LOLOL I guess technically for an 800lb fish, this would be accurate tho


Caught just before the bans came into place, thankfully. I want to go back sometime. I really love tarpon on the fly.

Where are you from and what do fish for?


----------



## Victor Creed

Mynki said:


> Caught just before the bans came into place, thankfully. I want to go back sometime. I really love tarpon on the fly.
> 
> Where are you from and what do fish for?




I'm from America and I haven't gone fishing in years (3?)...maybe just too lazy and no motivation anymore, but I used to be heavy into Smallmouth and Largemouth Bass, Flathead and Channel Catfish, Striped Bass, Pike and Muskellunge, Bluefish, Sharks, Snapper, Barracuda and Flounder. I always was a fan of using lighter tackle for the more graceful fish, but I go pretty heavy duty for Catfish, Stripers and the other "brutes" since they usually are so heavy-bodied and are bottom-huggers and will try to wrap your line up. I mostly use 4lb line for Smallmouths, and 6lb line for Largemouths, but if I'm feeling good, ill go 4 for either. For Cats, Pike/Musky and Stripers (non-tidal) I roll w/ 12-20 lb, and stick to live chubs for bait, although we also use Shiners, Suckers, and Bluegills. I almost exclusively use lures and plugs for Micropterus species, and often Stripers as well.

In the Ocean, I fish from the surf, jettys, piers or sea-walls, so a standard 20-30 line is used, and bait entails Squid (whole or sliced), minnows, clams, crabs, bunker and cut bait, eels, and shrimp. One of my favorite lures for Striper is a big shiny silver spoon, w/ a long piece of squid trailing from the treble hook.


----------



## berry1

Victor Creed said:


> I'm from America
> 
> so are you into pyrotechnics APC Forum we may have something in common :lol2:


----------



## Mynki

Victor Creed said:


> I'm from America and I haven't gone fishing in years (3?)...maybe just too lazy and no motivation anymore, but I used to be heavy into Smallmouth and Largemouth Bass, Flathead and Channel Catfish, Striped Bass, Pike and Muskellunge, Bluefish, Sharks, Snapper, Barracuda and Flounder. I always was a fan of using lighter tackle for the more graceful fish, but I go pretty heavy duty for Catfish, Stripers and the other "brutes" since they usually are so heavy-bodied and are bottom-huggers and will try to wrap your line up. I mostly use 4lb line for Smallmouths, and 6lb line for Largemouths, but if I'm feeling good, ill go 4 for either. For Cats, Pike/Musky and Stripers (non-tidal) I roll w/ 12-20 lb, and stick to live chubs for bait, although we also use Shiners, Suckers, and Bluegills. I almost exclusively use lures and plugs for Micropterus species, and often Stripers as well.
> 
> In the Ocean, I fish from the surf, jettys, piers or sea-walls, so a standard 20-30 line is used, and bait entails Squid (whole or sliced), minnows, clams, crabs, bunker and cut bait, eels, and shrimp. One of my favorite lures for Striper is a big shiny silver spoon, w/ a long piece of squid trailing from the treble hook.


You like flathead catfish? Are you mad? lol

I caught a few in Big Cypress National Preserve, Florida. Unhooking one I took a spine in the finger. The pain was so sharp I thought I'd been bitten for a split second.

I still have a tiny scar on one of my fingers, I couldn't believe how much I bled that day and the pulsating pain!

I learned afterwards that they have a mildly toxic mucous on their fins.

I bloody well hate the things!!!

Whereabouts in the states are you?


----------



## clydethecorn

wrong thread


----------



## Mynki

clydethecorn said:


> wrong thread


If you're on it you're probably right. :lol2:

TTFN.


----------

